# Can we make this work?



## Catlover27 (May 22, 2012)

Ok, first off I want to be honest. I am not married. However, I have been with my boyfriend for 4 years now. I have been reading the posts and replies on your site and found the advice to be very supportive and thoughtful. I would love some advice. 
My BF and I have lived together for 2 years. Last year, we moved to a new place that was a little expensive. Since I was about to start my first year of nursing school, he offered to pay the majority of the rent and utilities while I was in school. After my 2 years in school, I would work full time while he went to school. During the year, he paid $1100/mo while I was paying $350/mo. The first year has just ended and it looks like our relationship might end as well. Unfortunately, both of our crazy schedules left little time for things like housework and other chores. We hardly got to see each other since he works mostly nights (5pm-2am) and I was in school (6am-3pm). We also don't have any days off together. I think the stress of the financial responsibility has taken its toll on him. His life is basically go to work, come home, stay up all night playing video games, sleep until 2pm, get up and go to work. We don't really have the money for him to get involved in any .hobbies. Plus, he says he has to pay off all his bills before he pays for anything else. This past year has created a lot of resentment from him towards me. As he put it, "I have never worked so hard in my life and got nothing from it". I know he is stressed and I do appreciate his hard work more than I can say. He is pretty much at the point where he is ready to walk away from this relationship. I am working full time now and I was hoping that would take some of the financial pressure off of him. I told him I would find another way to make this situation work next year but I think it might be too late. Is there anything I can do? Anyone have any advice? Thanks.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

What about your sex life? I know your schedules are crazy, but are you making time for intimacy? Sounds like that's the source of a lot of his resentment.


----------



## Catlover27 (May 22, 2012)

Just as an update. We sat down twice and talked everything out. It's been almost a month since school has been out and I can definitely see the relationship improving. We now have more time together and more time to get things down around the house. Although money is still an issue, I am optimistic that things will work out. I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Thanks for the advice and responses.


----------

